# Source 4 as follow spot



## Techiegirly (Dec 30, 2007)

I am going to be staring tech week 2 days from now as a follow spot op using a Source 4. I've run follow spot for almost 10 years and have never been told to use a Source 4. I know it's not something new or unheard of and I'm actually pretty excited about learning something new and different but I'm kind of scared I'm going to always be missing my mark. I was actually taught on a Super Trouper without sights but have gotten so spolied having been in theatres recently that use the little target follow spot sight and now obviously I cannot with a Source 4. I am also very worried about gel changes because I will be running it from the AP's over the house. There is nothing stopping me from accidently dropping one and I am a clumsy mother ****er 

Has anyone had experience with using one as a follow spot?


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 30, 2007)

I have used S4s as spots many times. The key is finding a way to sight along the unit without burning yourself. Really all you need to do is sit and practice with it as long as they will let you. Make sure you bring a good pair of gloves, Setwear Hothands are great for this. Other than that, I think you will get used to it, it is like working with any new follow spot.


----------



## Footer (Dec 31, 2007)

Get cardboard "safety frames", or put tie line on all the frames or some other sort of cable to "safety" them to the fixture/batten. If you are running a raw S4, they are hard to get used to because there is really no good way to pan, if you are running one with the fully city theatrical treatment, you will probably like it better then the trouper.


----------



## Techiegirly (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah I'm actually not a big fan of the Trouper now that I've used other spots. Whenever I get a call from houses that I know use Troupers I'm like,"ugh, I guess I can work"..."have you called everyone else yet to see if anyone else isn't busy that day?"
Troupers are just so big and clunky and hard to make a good show with in my opinion. The smaller the spot the better because I can make such pretty shows with a manageable spot.

THe S4 will have the whole set-up for being run as a spot. It's just going to be so weird for me.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 31, 2007)

you could coax the venue into buying/renting an spotlight color changed for the unit, they work just like a normal spotlight, but sadly aren't large enough for a 10 degree fixture, you can also use a spot dot with source 4's too...


----------



## Techiegirly (Dec 31, 2007)

I wasn't aware that you could even get a Spot Dot onto a S4. I don't actually own one I've just been lucky enough to have them already there for my use at the houses I'm employed by. I have never actually seen a "Spot Dot" persay but there's another tool called a "Telrad Follow Spot Sight", see link: http://roadietools.com/spotsight.html which I've used often. Those things are G-R-E-A-T! I highly reccommend them. I wouldn't have time to order my own what with tech week starting day after tomorrow. Plus since every where I've been working already has them I'd feel stupid buying one just for this show....


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 31, 2007)

could you borrow one from another venue?


----------



## Techiegirly (Dec 31, 2007)

I doubt it. I'm going to be doing an almost 2 month run. :neutral: but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Charc (Dec 31, 2007)

I have a spot dot 2000... yep. Lent it out once... had the op leave the battery on for over 24 hours... that was exciting. (Yea, I'm cheap like that!)

Hey, Techiegirly... at least you have work! If they can't get anyone to work a gig, tell them to give me a call... uh I'll just need a cross country plane ticket.


----------



## Footer (Dec 31, 2007)

Techiegirly said:


> I wasn't aware that you could even get a Spot Dot onto a S4. I don't actually own one I've just been lucky enough to have them already there for my use at the houses I'm employed by. I have never actually seen a "Spot Dot" persay but there's another tool called a "Telrad Follow Spot Sight", see link: http://roadietools.com/spotsight.html which I've used often. Those things are G-R-E-A-T! I highly reccommend them. I wouldn't have time to order my own what with tech week starting day after tomorrow. Plus since every where I've been working already has them I'd feel stupid buying one just for this show....



Most places I work don't supply them, most of the guys who want them just buy their own. I personally am a horrible spot op so I don't own one, because they don't help me... I have no attention span. Call a local telescope shop, they usually sell them. They were originally intended for that purpose, we just ported them over. Just buy the thing, it will be worth the nerves it will save and be a good piece to have so when you are working places that don't have them/the ones they do have are a piece of junk.

http://www.company7.com/telrad/products/telrad.html

and some interesting history

http://www.company7.com/telrad/index.html


----------



## Charc (Dec 31, 2007)

There are some nice advantages to a spot dot 2000 over a telrad. However, the telrad is significantly cheaper, so you have some options to consider.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 31, 2007)

I know it would be easier to affix a SpotDot2000 to a SourceFour™ than a Telrad. I personally prefer the SpotDot to the Telrad. I also think the Xenon Super Trouper I (Long Throw or Short Throw) is the BEST followspot ever built, other than the Carbon-Arc Super Trouper, and hate the Super TrouperII. My venue is planning on buying four Lycian 1293s, 3Kw Xenons, in the next year, as 3K Gladiators won't fit in our baskets.

Below is the City Theatrical SourceFour color boomerang, but I doubt your show will spring for one of these.

Charc, (and other SpotDot owners) I buy my CR2032 SpotDot batteries from Cyberguys, at $2.99 for a 5-pack, (keep unused ones in your refrigerator).


----------



## JD (Dec 31, 2007)

Techiegirly said:


> Troupers are just so big and clunky and hard to make a good show with in my opinion.



Big and Chunky comes in real handy on a 200 to 400 foot throw! It' all about what you are using it for. On very long throws, the spot doesn't have to move very far to cover the whole stage, but every little bounce shows up big time! As far as long throw goes, I still think the super troupers set the standard. The most fun I ever had running spot was on an old carbon arc Gladiator! Talk about a tank!  Geezzz, the thing ran off 3 phase power! 

As far as using an S4, the concern I would have is getting burned. How long does the show run?


----------



## Techiegirly (Dec 31, 2007)

Not sure yet how long the show runs. I would be bringing my gloves with me of course. I usually have to use my gloves for Super Troupers any ways so no biggie. I'm excied!


----------



## Capi (Jan 1, 2008)

We used two 19 degree S4's in our blackbox theater for our last show. Each had a drop-in iris, and it's own dimmer switch. We didn't have any sights on ours, but the throw was real short, so the ops didn't have any big problems. I don't think you've said how you are dimming in and out, but I'm curious as to what they are planning. Are they running it off the board, or are you controlling it yourself?


----------



## Techiegirly (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm not sure yet but I'd really like to know myself. I'll update cha once I find out myself.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 1, 2008)

I have mixed emotions about running followspots controlled by the console. On a rock show I just did, the 8 Truss Spots were totally controlled by the board, except for pan/tilt. So the operators had to follow their guy whether they were on or not. The only time the LD would give them a "head's up" is if they were the only light on. The operators had mixed feelings also. On one hand they didn't have to do anything except point, on the other hand they had to pay attention the entire 2 hour, 10 minute show.

Now on a TV show, where intensity and balance is all important, a DMX mechanical dimmer is handy, provided the board op brings it up and down, to the proper level, at the correct times.


----------



## Charc (Jan 1, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> I have mixed emotions about running followspots controlled by the console. On a rock show I just did, the 8 Truss Spots were totally controlled by the board, except for pan/tilt. So the operators had to follow their guy whether they were on or not. The only time the LD would give them a "head's up" is if they were the only light on. The operators had mixed feelings also. On one hand they didn't have to do anything except point, on the other hand they had to pay attention the entire 2 hour, 10 minute show.
> Now on a TV show, where intensity and balance is all important, a DMX mechanical dimmer is handy, provided the board op brings it up and down, to the proper level, at the correct times.



While you on the other hand reached into your recently inventoried tool bag and pulled out a deck of cards with your left hand and simultaneously bumping color with your right hand? 

I programmed my followspot intensities into the board for my last show. I'm not sure it went so well, in that my ops didn't get that all they had to do was point and follow, they insisted on using the douser and on/off rocker switch, and spazzed out at me on headset any time we approached a followspot cue: "WE NEED POWER, CHARLES, ****IT." They also had a couple issues with size, and staying on target, but hey, what can ya' do?


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 1, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> ...they insisted on using the douser and *rocking on/off switch*, and spazzed out at me on headset any time we approached a followspot cue: "WE NEED POWER, CHARLES, ****IT." ...


Close, "*ON/off rocker switch*." Turning that switch on/off excessively will shorten your lamp's life. 

Don't feel bad, we had the same issue with the DMX dousers on a nationally televised awards show. The board op sometimes forgot to open the dousers, thus the SoptOps didn't trust him, and would sometimes manually do it, thus leading to arguments and confusion. Harkens back to the thread "To take or not to take a cue." It's all about trust, and doing only what you're told.


----------



## Charc (Jan 1, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Close, "*ON/off rocker switch*." Turning that switch on/off excessively will shorten your lamp's life.
> Don't feel bad, we had the same issue with the DMX dousers on a nationally televised awards show. The board op sometimes forgot to open the dousers, thus the SoptOps didn't trust him, and would sometimes manually do it, thus leading to arguments and confusion. Harkens back to the thread "To take or not to take a cue." It's all about trust, and doing only what you're told.



Ha, thing is I know it's called an on/off rocker switch, I hesitated to post it though. I'm not sure why, perhaps I got the mental image of turning a musical artist on and off with a switch? 

I was on top of the cues though. They would have come in a good 30 seconds early. As it was, because they insisted on controlling fades, I gave them power about 5 seconds early, when the light came on, they were supposed to know to hit their target, and open the douser.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 1, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> I was on top of the cues though. They would have come in a good 30 seconds early. As it was, because they insisted on controlling fades, I gave them power about 5 seconds early, when the light came on, they were supposed to know to hit their target, and open the douser.


By acquiescing to your SpotOps, you negated the need to run the intensity via the board. You KNOW how _I _would have handled them. 

By the way, that Lycian Model# 1206 (?) doesn't come from the factory with an isolated lamp, and has fan-cooling. You DID modify it so the dimmer was controlling the lamp only and had the remainder plugged into constant power, correct? If not, I'll have to crosspost this in the "what's wrong in these pictures" thread!


----------



## Charc (Jan 1, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> By acquiescing to your SpotOps, you negated the need to run the intensity via the board. You KNOW how _I _would have handled them.
> By the way, that Lycian Model# 1206 (?) doesn't come from the factory with an isolated lamp, and has fan-cooling. You DID modify it so the dimmer was controlling the lamp only and had the remainder plugged into constant power, correct? If not, I'll have to crosspost this in the "what's wrong in these pictures" thread!



 You honestly think the 1206 was modded?


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 1, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> You honestly think the 1206 was modded?


I honestly think it shouldn't be run on a dimmer if it hasn't been modified, by a qualified individual, to isolate the lamp!


----------



## avkid (Jan 1, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> I honestly think it shouldn't be run on a dimmer if it hasn't been modified, by a qualified individual, to isolate the lamp!


Exactly, you don't want the fan off when you have a hot lamp.


----------



## DarSax (Jan 1, 2008)

HEY! I never-ever thought of that modification. That's so brilliant, I might have to mention it to my old high school tech director.

(Sorry for the hijack)


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 1, 2008)

DarSax said:


> HEY! I never-ever thought of that modification. That's so brilliant, I might have to mention it to my old high school tech director.
> 
> (Sorry for the hijack)


Not directed at you, DarSax. Someone has to say it. *Don't try this at your school/workplace/home, unless supervised by a qualified individual. Altering the wiring of a fixture will void it's warranty and could lead to equipment damage, shock, electrocution, or fire!*


----------



## phil000 (Jan 2, 2008)

I had the 'pleasure' of using a s4 as a spot this summer...

...all summer...
If you're running it N/C rotate the barrel all the way one way or the other...(with no source 4 in front of me, it's kind of hard to talk you through this)...but you'll notice that directly from the back of the instrument...along the top, there is a screw and now further down there should be a mark to line up your aiming.

Worked all summer. mind you this only works with a normal barrel, nothing goofy like a 10 or 5 degree. Sorry if this is really vague. Happy 2008 techiegirly . Hopefully this helps...I'm on aim...most of the time if you want to chat about it though.

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome back, phil000. I was afraid we may have lost you. Some of us are currently playing a "who can use the oddest smiley, in an appropriate way" game. Was your S4's intensity controlled by you (local dimmer) or by the board? And did they warn you when it was coming on? Since you ran it all summer (Porthouse?) think back to during techs, when you didn't know the show.


----------



## phil000 (Jan 2, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Welcome back, phil000. I was afraid we may have lost you. Some of us are currently playing a "who can use the oddest smiley, in an appropriate way" game. Was your S4's intensity controlled by you (local dimmer) or by the board? And did they warn you when it was coming on? Since you ran it all summer (Porthouse?) think back to during techs, when you didn't know the show.




Oh, it was all me...it took some practice with the teching of it...but we ended up getting it down...
it takes a bit more than some schoolwork to lose me derek (insert odd smiley here?)


----------



## church (Jan 3, 2008)

I own a S4 zoom (10 to 15 deg) that I rent out as a follow spot to a number of small venues. I have the balance yoke installed, an iris a 1kw dimmer mounted on the side plus I installed a handle. just to make it nice I also included a Times Sqare colour boomerang on the front. To make this thing move smoothly i installed bearings onto the stand so it moves without any effort and it is smooth. It is balanced so when you take your hand of the handle it does not move. In side by side trials with an Altman comet and and Altman QS1000 it gives a brighter circle of light on the stage with a nice sharp edge - I have tried it up to sixty feet. 

Customers who have used it comment on how easy it is to use compared with other follow spots they have tried. Good for small venues, schools and churches - not for ice rinks and theatres with large auditoriums. have fun with it.


----------

